# Special needs Kitty DFW area.



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

I am a member of a group that finds pets homes for free. This little thing is at an SPCA in the Dallas-Fort Worth area and some kind employee there put it up. Please check it out.

http://www.dfwpetpatrol.com/detail.php?siteid=282


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh the poor little thing:

Sweetheart was attacked by dogs as a kitten, luckly she lived; but it left her with nerve damage and she walks on her front knuckles..she has adapted well, and gets along great! Her living space will need to be carpet free, so she can move around easily. The vet said there is nothing that can be done to correct the damage. She is loveable and super sweet. If you have any questions please email me. Thanks Pam..Red River SPCA...Adoption fee waived to right home..


----------

